# Whats the difference in nike boots



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

Kaiju's are the softest with the smallest footprint of the nike boot line, the ZF is the stiffest and boxiest—that being said, ZF1s are a mid flexing boot with the kaiju's being a medium-soft boot.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

For all mountain use go with the Zoom Force 1's


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

stunt66 said:


> Whats the main differences between the zooms and kaiju's? Anyone know the flex rating on these? i've been to the nike site but they dont specify anything really. I'm looking for an all mountain boot. Thanks in advance
> 
> I just went through all 20 pages of the nike boot thread and i'm literally more lost, what a cluster fuck in there. Some say the kaiju's are the stiffest and some say the zooms are. I just called our local board shop and the guy said the kaijus are the stiffest. What the fuck is with these boots? if it weren't for everyone saying they're super comfy i would be lookin elsewhere


I have a pair of each and the ZF1's are def stiffer than the Kaiju's. If you're riding all mountain i'd suggest the ZF1's.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

The ZF1s are stiffer than the kaiju, no question. Felt like I was wearing Frankenstein boots when I tried on the ZF1s too, didnt like them at all. Just go try them both on and see for yourself.


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

this is so fucked up, I went down to the local shop and the girl helping me said the kaijus are the stiffest. I didn't have a lot of time to spend there so I grabbed both the kaijus and air force 1's to try on at home. After hours of messing around I came to the conclusion nikes werent for me, had brutal heel lift. Is nike the only compnay that doesn't offer a detailed description of their boots? They say nothing about use or flex.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

does it matter? everyone here knows what they're talking about. It's up to the buyer to research themselves I guess. Are you sure about heel lift? I had absolutely no heel lift in mine.


----------



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

Kaiju is super soft. I have never had any issues over the last 2 years with all-mountain riding. I personally don't think you need a super stiff boot to charge hard. The softer boot is awesome for a big dude like me.

That girl in the shop didn't know anything if she told you they were stiffest.

I personally like the soft boot combo with my stiff custom X and moderately stiff cartels. Great feel and can still ride fast / lay down hard carves.


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

> does it matter? everyone here knows what they're talking about. It's up to the buyer to research themselves I guess. Are you sure about heel lift? I had absolutely no heel lift in mine.


It actually does matter, I don't want a softer boot because thats what im currently riding with. I just find it funny how conflicting the reviews on these boots are. Go take a peek in the nike boot thread and you'll see what i mean. I'm trying to research but its brutal when theres no consistency in the information im finding. Like I said before i'm done with nikes. Thanks for the help fellas


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

> does it matter? everyone here knows what they're talking about. It's up to the buyer to research themselves I guess. Are you sure about heel lift? I had absolutely no heel lift in mine.


It actually does matter, I don't want a softer boot because thats what im currently riding with. I just find it funny how conflicting the reviews on these boots are. Go take a peek in the nike boot thread and you'll see what i mean. I'm trying to research but its brutal when theres no consistency in the information im finding. I called the LBS and the guy said kaijus were the stiffest and when I went down the girl helping me also said the kaijus were the stiffest:dunno: Like I said before i'm done with nikes. Thanks for the help fellas


----------

